# o34 aba 60-2 tooth wheel for a 9a



## G60 Madness (Jan 4, 2010)

Trying to set-up my 9a for vr wasted spark and fitting a missing tooth wheel on INA serp kit is getting me down in the dumps - Has any one used the o34 kit ?? and what proplems if any did you incounter - Thanks for any feedback - It's alot of cash to spend-
I have the INA serp kit on engine now and like said trying to fit a trigger wheel is getting out of hand - Need advise Thanks again


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

I have the 034 wheel driving an Electromotive ignition. It is very precisely machined. I had the trigger wheel chromed so it would not rust. the wheel mounts with slots for adjustment. The sensor mounts on the powersteering pump bracket. I had to mod the bracket a bit because the Electromotive setup demanded that the sensor be in a different spot than the 034 but I am really happy with it. Any of these may require a bit of fab work.


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

there is an OEM one you can get that replaces the rear main.


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm using it 'its a close fit from the frame rail .what are you having problems with ?


----------



## G60 Madness (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm mounting it up on a 9a with ms2v3 and want to go wasted spark, looks like the trigger wheel needs to fit between the block and crank pully, in order for that to happen the wheel needs to be preety slim, Don't want to mount in front of pully - ugly and a far reach for the vr sensor - any pics ANTICHRIST ???


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

this may help http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4895321-Crank-Trigger-options&p=66013021#post66013021


----------



## G60 Madness (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Heyfu:wave:


----------



## 78srx440 (Dec 16, 2008)

psychobandito said:


> there is an OEM one you can get that replaces the rear main.


I saw this posted in the other linked thread as well. Does anyone know the part no. or what they came off of?


----------



## TRFwhitey (Feb 23, 2009)

*re*

Do you plan on running powersteering? I have a 9A(w/power steering) in my MK3 using a 034 motorsports trigger wheel setup and INA serp kit. The serp kit fit well, but the pieces I was provided with so my trigger wheel would work with powersteering(custom) were horrible and did not fit at all. After going back and forth with INA, I gave up and got a local machine shop to make some new pieces for me. His exacts words were, "Someone actaully expected this to work?!". It delayed my project by a solid 2 months, but part of that was due to *extreme* frustration which resulted in me and a good friend helping me out, walking away from it a few times. 

Thankfully, I was able to finally get the setup to work but ultimately Megasquirt ended my season and the car has yet to turn a wheel.  

If custom pieces are needed, be extremely cautious when choosing someone to do it. If possible, someone local! If you are not running power steering, you should not have as hard a time as I did.

Best of luck!


----------



## G60 Madness (Jan 4, 2010)

78srx440 said:


> I saw this posted in the other linked thread as well. Does anyone know the part no. or what they came off of?


as far as i know that's the 1.8t engine - on 9a and aba they have not been sucsesfull at getting them to work- special tools to sync and oil semms to be the hang up , Not positive on this, but there is a big write up on it- 
I'm after a 36-1 or 60-2 that will work with the INA Serpetine belt kit for a 9a , it has the 1.8t harmonic balancer and most bolt up wheels, or the ones I've found will interfer with the intermitate shaft pully and so goes the search. :banghead:


----------



## G60 Madness (Jan 4, 2010)

Found a 60-2 wheel that will work - Thanks to repoman and heyfu :wave:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

psychobandito said:


> there is an OEM one you can get that replaces the rear main.


Polo 1.6 set up is garbage. Wont work properly on any standalone system I have used.

OP send over an email. We have built a few set ups that allow what you are looking for. FWIW the 034 set up was designed by me and uses 034's I5 60-2 impulse wheel so I have all the offset measurements and such.:thumbup:


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

I have all the ms settings for using the 034 wheel on a 9a also :beer:


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3938375


----------



## G60 Madness (Jan 4, 2010)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> I have all the ms settings for using the 034 wheel on a 9a also :beer:


O'K can I pm you ? trying to set up for wasted spark- get rid of that dist off the head as it's going into an mk1, tight fit with brake booster


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

On my wastespark setup in the setting screen the trigger index is -13 BTDC on my 60-2
I am sure MS has this setting also.


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.msextra.com/doc/ms1extra/MS_Extra_Ignition_Hardware_Manual.htm#wheeldecr


----------



## G60 Madness (Jan 4, 2010)

heyfu said:


> http://www.msextra.com/doc/ms1extra/MS_Extra_Ignition_Hardware_Manual.htm#wheeldecr


 Thanks Heyfu - printed and studing- AND Thanks Repoman - will keep you all informed - :wave:


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

anyone able to tell me where this wheel should be positioned in relation to TDC on a 9A? thanks


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

This is 034 60-2 wheel. this wheel mount on the out side of the 16v crank pully.










This is the wheel i have made to fit my Crank Pully. it mounts on the inside of the Fluidamper pully i use for Higher than 7500 RPMs.


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

where do you time the wheel so the computer knows its at TDC?
im running factory OBD2 motronic from an 8v


----------

